# CLT40K's Imperial and Space Wolf project Log



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wanted to share some stuff I'm working one... I've been working a lot lately on my Lizardmen army but I'm getting a little tired painting all the blue lizardness... so I've been trying to give some time to the marines too.

Just finished up this bunch... I wanted a specific list and had to finish up 5 guys to knock it out... 










This guy kind of got cobbled together... his arms were pulled off of one hq and the gun off another... but I dig the way he turned out.










Perhaps not the best conversion in the world but I think he's cooler than the metal shrike who will only stay upright with a blood sacrafice to the old ones... Also, I wanted him to match my green marines theme









Here's just an old scout that I had... I really like the chaos maurauder heads on scouts... the GW ones look dumb.









Finally I started these guys last night... forgive the pic... I took it with my phone and I had forgotten the level of crappy pic it actually takes...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking good so far, I really like the colour chosen for your figs. I also like the shields on those Termies!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Libby in termie armour..... finished him up tonight....


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

digging the fact that you've gone for grey armour on the libby, as opposed to blue. good call, sir. i particularly like the skin tone you've achieved on the face.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree, I like the fact its not just another blue libby. The colours on this model are very well done CLT40K well done man!

Chaosftw


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> digging the fact that you've gone for grey armour on the libby, as opposed to blue. good call, sir. i particularly like the skin tone you've achieved on the face.


Thanks, it's tallarn flesh as a base, then a wash of ogryn flesh, then a drybrush with elf flesh...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished up the Termie squad to hang out with the Libby tonight....


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> Libby in termie armour..... finished him up tonight....


if these are space wolves..... THEY DONT HAVE LIBBY's!

aside from that CLT, they do look pretty cool +rep, but you only get 4 points cuz your talking too marine and not enough wolf


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Good clean lines. Nice job and fuck you I'm jealous.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude, these guys are NOT space wolves... they're my Codex Marines....

But, here's a pic of my take on Bjorn







[/QUOTE]


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

pfft, all marines when you say space wolves, are space wolves 

still, Id rep you more for that bjorn alone, but I need to share the pain... I mean rep first


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Needed a break from painting minis, so I took yesterday and today to finish up 4 IG Chimeras…. At some point I’ll give the weathering powders a try….. anybody got good examples of them?


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That`s some nice painting you got going on CLT40k, keep the pics coming!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

After finishing up the tanks, I decided to have a go at this guy tonight… I might have 3 hours in him… I think he came out alright… Mostly he was an exercise in shading… Ever since I did the Libby, I’ve been thinking about how to lay down a base and then highlight over the top of it with a slightly different color. For the Inquisitor I used a german grey (vallejo) and then highlighted with a drybrushing of Codex Grey… Also, I was pretty happy about how his shoulder piece came out… I had originally painted the whole thing gold and washed it… but decided to go with chainmail for the inside… so I was pretty happy with that too…

Might go back and do the buttons on his red undercoat black..... but holy crap they're small


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there. 

Good looking thread you have here .

I have a few tips that might help you out. Your colours sometimes look a little flat, this can easily be fixed by adding brighter highlights to the extreme parts of the models. I normally highlight by adding white or a light colour such as kommando khaki mixed with the main colour you are highlighting. The only time I do pure white highlights is on NMM. 

On some parts of the models you could gain more depth by giving them a good wash with one of the inks (Gw washes) Then build the colour back up leaving the wash in the recesses. 

As for weathering powders I got an excellant set off wayland games, they are vallejio ...


LINK


Hopefully this helps .

Keep up the good work!

*LTP*


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tip... I'm working on an IG Medusa right now so I'll try the highlighting with Desert Yellow (base color) with a bit of white mixed in after the delvin mud wash on the crew...

For the highlighting, are you straight lining it or is it a brush... Looking at your models on your website it looks like it's drybrushed mostly except on vehilcles which appear to get more bold highlights... do I have that right?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

CLT40k, these are looking great. i like how you've managed to combine bits from all the space marine ranges into one cohesive image. Well done. Like the libby. 

where did you get that inquisitor mini from? Not that us Space Wolves have much truk with those inquisitorial types...

+rep

Rev


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Really liking this work CLT, can't believe I hadn't commented on the log already. 

Better late than never right?

I'm liking the pale grey marines, do they have a chapter name? I'm sure their are some codex chapters around that have little touches of wolf in them somewhere; it's a pretty big universe after all!

Have some rep, great work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> Thanks for the tip... I'm working on an IG Medusa right now so I'll try the highlighting with Desert Yellow (base color) with a bit of white mixed in after the delvin mud wash on the crew...
> 
> For the highlighting, are you straight lining it or is it a brush... Looking at your models on your website it looks like it's drybrushed mostly except on vehilcles which appear to get more bold highlights... do I have that right?


Highlighting wise I either wet blend or straightline the egdes, I never dry brush as I think it can somtimes make the paint look a little thick.


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice work mate love the libby, and the dreadnought is mega good effort. very clean lookin guard as well, are you gonna be putting any battle damage on the tanks at all, not that they need it, might just make em look more ninja if you get my meaning.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

LTP said:


> Highlighting wise I either wet blend or straightline the egdes, I never dry brush as I think it can somtimes make the paint look a little thick.


Agreed, Wet blending makes highlight pop out real nicely. I usually do wet blending with 2-3 shades/colours lighter than the base colour (for example: Base with Mechrite Red --> Wet blend Blood Red --> Wet blend Blazing Orange --> Wet blend Vomit Brown) , makes an awesome gradient and the miniature pops. And it surprisingly easy to do after you've done a squad or two.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

jd579 said:


> Very nice work mate love the libby, and the dreadnought is mega good effort. very clean lookin guard as well, are you gonna be putting any battle damage on the tanks at all, not that they need it, might just make em look more ninja if you get my meaning.


Yeah, next step for all the tanks (I have like 20) is to start working with some weathering powder... at which point I'll prob add in some damage... 




LTP said:


> Highlighting wise I either wet blend or straightline the egdes, I never dry brush as I think it can somtimes make the paint look a little thick.


Got it... I'll give it a try... Though I've never really done any wet blending before.. so if anybody knows of a good tutorial, I'd much appreciate it.



Kobrakai said:


> Really liking this work CLT, can't believe I hadn't commented on the log already.
> 
> Better late than never right?
> 
> ...


Well, my first army was the Black Templar. But paiting black is sort of a nightmare... and I really got into Space Wolves. So in order to be able to use all my minis and run lists from multiple armies without having to buy all new tanks ($$$$)... I decided to do the space wolves in Green and Gold and the rest in Grey and Green. And then keep the vehicles as vanilla as possible. It's to the point now where I can run just about any combo I want to which has made the game more fun cause of the variety it offers... 

I tend to call them the Generi Marines (short for Generic) - Funny enough, I have very little Space Wolf stuff on here... but I've been using the project log less to show what I've done, but more to show what I'm working on (which has been Codex Marines for the past bit)




TheReverend said:


> CLT40k, these are looking great. i like how you've managed to combine bits from all the space marine ranges into one cohesive image. Well done. Like the libby.
> 
> where did you get that inquisitor mini from? Not that us Space Wolves have much truk with those inquisitorial types...
> 
> ...


The Inquisitor is from Forgeworld (Solomon Loc) - I had ordered bits for my Hydras and it was a splurge... I intend to use him with my codex marines as a Librarian counts-as....


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Loving the dread mate

I second the question on wet blending, anyone got any good tutorials on that? 



found one http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=744


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great CLT! I think that the Libby and the Dread are very nicely done. I would suggest as others have to try some wet blending for your highlighting. Once you got there you will never go back. Good work mate!+rep


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Im in the process of making 2 highlighting tutorials right now. Keep an eye on the blog for them


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

@ LTP - sweet.. I'm looking forward to it...

so I had occasion to find this pic from my blog... Did this earlier this year (Feb or March)

I use them as Wolf Scouts... Also, I have a whole flock of Long Fangs done the same way... it was just cheaper than trying to outfit 15 Missile Launchers - the scout MLs were way cheaper...

Sorry the pics are kind of crappy, they were from before I got a good camera


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So, Thursday night I went to the FLGS and they had loose minis for sale… So I picked up some Inquisition types really cheap (Including a full squad of Grey Knights) I’ve been toying with the idea of adding Grey Knights to my “fun” lists… so it seemed like one of those “right place, right time” sort of deals… 

For the Priest, I’m trying to get better at highlighting… so I’m pretty happy with him… I tried to do a bit of the wet blending technique (leather pack), but I don't really feel like I have a good feel for it. On the other hand, I'm happy with my progress on getting more comfortable with wet highlighting over the drybrush...


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

After watching the Ultra Marines movie, I painted this guy who’d been sitting on my shelf for WAAAYYY too long. Unfortuantly, I wasn’t able to get too much of the helmet detail with the lighting and my camera… but I think you get the intent….


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

the monk (2 pics above my msg) with the chainsword reminds me of those kind middle age years, and the great-sweet part of the church: "Helloooooooo stranger. You 've got 2 ways. U can choose the easy way, meens just to believe, or the highway.." LoL. 


Yeap you should work with the highlighting. Hm, some times when we start painting we see it wrong. I mean we try to put all those tiny lines on the hard enges of our model, just to make 'em light a little. We try this when there is the easier way. Try just to put shading on light colors. F.E. if you paint a cloak on a priest red, don't try to paint some lighter red version on the hard edges. Just put some blue in your red, dillute it well, and paint you shadows. One might find this easier.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

*Grey Knight Test piece done*

Finished this guy up this evening and started work on the rest of his squad. In order to maintain continuity with the rest of my marines, I decided to use the same armor scheme. Also, I don't really like the all silver look they tend to have. 

For the thingy on his shoulder I used a shield transfer from the Bretonnian kit. I think it came out all right.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I've decided that I am going to stop reading CLTs plogs... So many nice minis that make me want to dig out the 200 or so unpainted Cadians I have and give 'em a whirl. Thanks dud, that is all I needed, more minis to paint! :victory:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

*Grey Knight Squad finished*

Just finished these guys up. (well to be honest, I probably have a little bit of clean up work to do on them… but not much) 

I really don’t like GW’s metal minis… There is too much weird dead space in the model (I’m guessing that’s so they can cast them easier….) Also, these guys were a mess when I got them. But for $2.50 each, I shouldn’t complain too much. But after sitting in brake fluid for 2 days, there were still patches of the bottom coat of paint (I think there were at least 3 coats on them… at one point they were ultramarines blue) Also, there are weird places on the models where it looks like they got a bad casting.. Ie, a couple of mangled parts (thankfully, nothing terribly visible though) 

But here they are…. I figure I’ll run them in some of my “fun” lists…


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good! I really like the non-metallic grey scheme you went with. If they were crap models you can't tell from the photo. The only thing that I might do is something with their eye lensesto break up the helmet a little, but that is only a minor suggetion. I like them. +rep


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm loving that non metallic colour... very nice.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

*Assault Squad Update*

So first off, my buddy Kevin made me some really nice terrain for my board as a Christmas present. He used old CDs as their base. 

And they make really nice backdrops for photos too….

So here are 9 assault marines that I painted up over the weekend. I got the basing on tonight.

Unfortuantly you can't see it very well. But I found that if I did the red for the eyes prior to washing, then when I go back and highlight by putting a tiny orange drop in they eye, it gives the illusion that they're glowing...

At any rate, hope you enjoy....


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Also, the post above and the Grey Knights were done using the Army Painter strong tone wash/dip.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here’s a Sgt. You can see the effect I’m using on the eyses nowadays. I paint the lens blood red then highlight with Orange after the dip… I really like the effect.










A beakie Space Marine – tried painting the gun… I dig it, so I’ll be painting guns from here on out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good stuff CLT! The chest eagle on the Sgt. is really striking! It really pops out from the rest of the armor and draws your eye to the model! Good work mate!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

On these guys I sort of screwed up the transfers... I didn't put the dull coat sealer on quick enough (Ie, I let the gloss coat dry) so I got a bit of of the milky outline... I went back and touched it up with Catachan green to hide it... but they don't look as crisp as others I've done.


----------

